# Spare tire.



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Pumpkin pie man said:


> Thinking of going to a salvage yard for a spare tire. Would a spare for a gen 1 fit on a gen 2?


The key is the wheels. As far as I know, the bolt patterns are the same, 5x105mm. Gen1 diesels were different, 5x115. But a spare from a gen1 gas Cruze should fit a gen2. 

Doug

.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Pumpkin pie man said:


> Thinking of going to a salvage yard for a spare tire. Would a spare for a gen 1 fit on a gen 2?


As Plano-doug said, they all will interchange. The CTD will be compatible with the Verano as well.


----------

